# Cochin/Pekin Bantams



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, just wondering if Cochin (or pekin) bantam chickens can fly? Thanks


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Also, will I need to clip their wings?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Great question!! The ones that I had couldn't fly any farther than about 3-4 feet, and just clearing the ground. They couldn't fly to escape a predator. I wouldn't think you would need to clip their wings. But just my opinion.


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for your reply! That is great news! Were yours bantams or big ones jut out of curiosity?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a large, full sized Cochin , she really doesn't even try to fly. She waddles pretty fast though


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

I like the sound of that!!


----------

